# Shark Fishing Ponce Inlet



## crappiefool (Jul 29, 2012)

We were in Daytona last week and my wife wanted to do a night shark fishing charter. She said she just wanted to get on a party boat, so we went on the Sea Spirit out of Ponce Inlet for a night shark fishing trip. The boat left at 7:00 pm and we were fishing by 8:45. We fished several spots in about 55 feet of water, but the only fish caught were a few short black sea bass and some nice sized red snapper(the first first I saw caught was a huge snapper, man they sure are endangered out there, ha!!). After fishing a few spots with limited number of fish caught, the captain decided to go closer to shore and fish an area he called the sand dunes. We fished this spot from about 10:15 until 11:45, and my wife and I caught 4 small sharks. I hooked into a good sized shark, but of course he bit through my leader. The largest shark caught was a 6 foot hammerhead by a lady out the back of the boat. About 11:45 we quit fishing and made the ride back to the dock. We were back at the dock about 1:00 am. My wife enjoyed the trip because she got to catch a few sharks, but I was rather disappointed due to the lack of fish. If I had known we would be reef fishing I would have brought my own bait. Overall it was a decent trip though, and I would recommend it for anyone just wanting to get out and catch a few small sharks.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 30, 2012)

Good post, any pics?  

Was it billed as a Shark Fishing trip? Even with my name and as much as I enjoy catching small sharks I would rather catch a large Snapper unless it was a really large Shark 8 ft or more!! But I am not sure what the current gulf regs are on keeping the snapper.

Rob


----------



## tim scott (Aug 4, 2012)

you don't have to go out on a boat to catch big sharks at ponce inlet. as a little kid my uncle would take me there fishing when i visited him in daytona bch. fished off an old dock.  i almost always caught a nice sea bass for dinner... and almost always lost my hook and line to a shark. first shark i ever hooked was at ponce inlet... my uncle said it was a good 8 footer. i remember how huge it looked as it swam by right under me... taking my bait.... not much of a match for a 5 year old with a cane pole.
tim


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> Good post, any pics?
> 
> Was it billed as a Shark Fishing trip? Even with my name and as much as I enjoy catching small sharks I would rather catch a large Snapper unless it was a really large Shark 8 ft or more!! But I am not sure what the current gulf regs are on keeping the snapper.
> 
> Rob



Ponce is on the East Coast. Red snapper has been closed there for a number of years. It's also closed in the Gulf now after a whopping 38 day season.


----------

